# منتدي الاسرة المسيحية



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

سلام و نعمة رب المجد مع الجميع

ها هو قسم جديد يولد في منتديات الكنيسة العربية

*منتدي الاسرة المسيحية*

منتدى الاسرة المسيحية يحتوي على اقسام فرعية متعددة:






ركن حواء (ركن خاص بالمرأة)




شبابيات (ركن خاص بالشباب)




روضة الاطفال (ركن خاص بقضايا الاطفال و تربيتهم)




مطبخ المنتدى (قسم خاص بالاكلات)

المنتدى و اقسامه الفرعية هو نتاج فكر متفرقة من الاحبة في المنتدى من مشرفين و اعضاء

تم تجميع الفكر المختلفة و تسييقها في فكر واحدة شاملة و هي منتدى الاسرة المسيحية

المنتدى و افكاره و تطويراته كانت من فكر الاخ الحبيب Coptic Man


المنتدى و اقسامه الجديدة محتاج نشاط و مشاركة و زي ما انتوا شايفين المنتدى لا يحوي مشرفين

فخلي التنافس الشريف يبدأ لحتى نلقي مشرفين ممتازين و مؤهلين لادارة القسم

سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Coptic Man (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكرا يا روك علي تنزيل المنتدي*

*وعلي التنفيذ يا باشا*

*ومعلش دايما تعبينك نتعبلك يوم فرحك ههههههه*


----------



## Michael (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*فكرة جميلة جداجدا 

بسم الصليب عليكم واسرة الكنيسة تكبر اكثر واكثر


وادينا داخلين على الصيام وعاوزين نشوف قسم للاكلات الصيامى *


----------



## Maya (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*سلام المسيح يا أخ My Rock 

ليبارك الرب هذه الخطوة الجديدة وهذا الفرع الجديد الذي نبت اليوم  في شجرة كنيستنا المباركة  هنا ...

بدون شك سيكون المنتدى  الجديد " الأسرة المسيحية "  نافذة جديدة تفتح على عالم الحوار والنقاش وتبادل الآراء والإفادة والاستفادة ....

لكن لدي اقتراح في ضوء وجود منتدى خاص بالمرأة " ركن حواء " فإنني أقترح أن يكون هذا المنتدى خاص ومحصور على الأعضاء والعضوات  المباركين والمشرفين والمشرفات فقط ، خاصة أن المنتدى فيه أناس غير مسيحيين وغير مؤمنين  ...

لا أعرف ولكني أعتقد أن هذا الاقتراح بأن  يكون هذا القسم تحديداً ساحة  خاصة ومحصورة على العضوات المسيحيات سواء ضمن المشرفين أو الأعضاء المباركين  فقط سيكون أفضل من أن يكون مفتوحاً هكذا على العموم وللجميع و أنا  متأكدة أنك تتفهم الأسباب لا شك  ....*


----------



## My Rock (4 نوفمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *لكن لدي اقتراح في ضوء وجود منتدى خاص بالمرأة " ركن حواء " فإنني أقترح أن يكون هذا المنتدى خاص ومحصور على الأعضاء والعضوات المباركين والمشرفين والمشرفات فقط ، خاصة أن المنتدى فيه أناس غير مسيحيين وغير مؤمنين ...*
> 
> *لا أعرف ولكني أعتقد أن هذا الاقتراح بأن يكون هذا القسم تحديداً ساحة خاصة ومحصورة على العضوات المسيحيات سواء ضمن المشرفين أو الأعضاء المباركين فقط سيكون أفضل من أن يكون مفتوحاً هكذا على العموم وللجميع و أنا متأكدة أنك تتفهم الأسباب لا شك ....*


 
أقتراح وجيه سيتم النظر فيه و دراسته...

شكرا من اجل التنبيه... سلام و نعمة


----------



## girl_in_jesus (4 نوفمبر 2006)

*فكره هايله يا روك ربنا يباركك وشكرا لتعبك*


----------



## دانى (5 نوفمبر 2006)

بصراحة انا كل يوم بيزيد اعجابى بالمنتدى الرائع دة

وبكل المشرفين ربنا يبارك فيكم ويحافظ عليكم


----------



## Maya (5 نوفمبر 2006)

> *أقتراح وجيه سيتم النظر فيه و دراسته...
> 
> شكرا من اجل التنبيه... سلام و نعمة*




*يرجى الإسراع في الدراسة يا أخ My Rock  لأن الموضوع مهم كي نتلافى وقوع مشكلات وأمور منتدانا الحبيب في غنى عنها ، وأعتقد بما أن معظم المسيحيين في المنتدى  هم إما من الأعضاء المباركين أو من المشرفين ولن يكون هناك مشكلة ...

أتمنى عندما تقتنع بالفكرة وتصبح ممكنة التطبيق أن تعلن عن ذلك في القسم الخاص ...  *


----------



## التأمل التجاوزي (7 نوفمبر 2006)

فكره جميله ولهذا  أقول حق القول يختلف عن قول الحق


----------



## My Rock (7 نوفمبر 2006)

Maya قال:


> *يرجى الإسراع في الدراسة يا أخ My Rock لأن الموضوع مهم كي نتلافى وقوع مشكلات وأمور منتدانا الحبيب في غنى عنها ، وأعتقد بما أن معظم المسيحيين في المنتدى هم إما من الأعضاء المباركين أو من المشرفين ولن يكون هناك مشكلة ...*
> 
> *أتمنى عندما تقتنع بالفكرة وتصبح ممكنة التطبيق أن تعلن عن ذلك في القسم الخاص ... *


 

*تم التعامل مع الفكرة و تطبيقها*

*شكرا لملاحظتك اخت مايا*

*سلام و نعمة*


----------



## mrmr120 (8 نوفمبر 2006)

*مرسى اوى اوى اوى *
*يا روك *
*والصراحة هوة *
*منتدى تحففففففففففة*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## meme85 (10 نوفمبر 2006)

*ايه الافكار الجميلة دي ..:yahoo: .. شكرا لك يا روك
ربنا يعوض تعبك ومجهودك ويبارك حياتك.*


----------



## ororniny (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*أنا سعيدة جداً بالفكرة وسرعة النظر فيها وشكرخاص على الفكرة من أساسه ويارب الأفكار الحلوة والمميزة*


----------



## merola (4 فبراير 2007)

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
فكررررررررررررررتة لذيذة جدااااااااااااااااا
بالذات قسم الماكولات انا حجهز ورقة و قلم ههههههههههههههههههه
صلوا من اجلى 
ناردين


----------



## candy shop (4 مارس 2007)

فكره هايله ربنا يزيد من الاقتراحات والافكار فى المنتدى الجميل اللى كله حب وربنا يبارك حياتك فعلا دايما تمتعنا بافكارك ومجهوداتك الرائعه ربنا يبارك خدمتك وشكرااااااااااااا:yaka:


----------



## موريل (22 مايو 2007)

*رد على: منتدي الاسرة المسيحية*

:t31::94::yaka::t14::11_1_211v::20::j::36_33_2:ميرسى بجد على المنتدى الجميل دا ويسوع يديك على قد تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك
بس انا لية طلب انا نفسى احط صورة احطها ازاى


----------



## basboosa (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: منتدي الاسرة المسيحية*

بجد يا روك ربنا يباركك ويجعلك مثمر ونور للامم وتنجح فى كل ما تمتدد اليه يدك انت وكل الاعضاء والمشرفين


----------

